# filling gap in drywall corner



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

here's some pics 
far away








and a close up


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

You need to replace it with the right size but you also need a nailer along that edge. There's nothing holding that edge and if you try to patch it it will crack in no time.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

a nailer?
over where it's long enough it goes over the top. is that good enough?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Time for some crown molding.


----------



## brcleeroy (Jan 26, 2009)

Cosmetically crown molding would be a great way to cover that corner. However, as jogr said you'll probably want to secure that puppy down as crown would be strictly cosmetic and wouldn't really add to the structural integrity of the new drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Yes agree you must install a nailer on top of that all. what is supporting the wall from moving, if this isn,t addressed and you fill the gap with new drywall to fit tight, you will have a crack along the ceiling line, there is no support. BOB.


----------

